# Brewing Coffee



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey it says this forum is for ANYTHING

anyways I have some particularly crapp crapp crapp coffee beans. I mean crapp. Like coffee time minus ten. very acrid and tart. Anyways I had the idea of finely grinding some almonds and mixing them in with the ground coffee and coating the whole mixture ever so slightly in honey, then putting it in a filter in the coffee machine

Well if it isnt the best damn coffee I've had in awhile


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats an interesting mix :3


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe that is where all the flavoured coffees got their start! French vanilla, hazlenut, Irish cream etc.


----------

